#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Procuro Sócio para atuar em provedor já estabelecido no RN

## diegodelinda

Olá. Tenho provedor já bem estabelecido, em cidade no interior do RN. Procuro sócio que tenha interesse em investir em fibra ótica para ampliar a infraestrutura e ganhar escala. Boa possibilidade de ganhos. 

Quem tiver interesse entrar em contato inbox.

----------

